# WHAT CLASSIC WOULD YOU BUY WITH 2.5K



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i am in the market to buy a classic for summer not sure what to get plenty of bargins out there what would you buy?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Capri 2.8i...

Don't you have a TTR ?? - isn't that a summer car ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i do have a ttr but classics don't like winter ie cold rain i just like to jump in them and go instead of messing around.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Surely it's got to be a Triumph Stag for you Kingcutter Â 

2.5k won't buy you much... You'd have to buy something with a lot of service backup - MGB?



> Capri 2.8i...


Fun car Â ;D

If only I'd kept the Commodore 2.8i GS/E coupe that I did a full restoration on :

How about an Alfa Spider? 
Or BMW '02 series 68 - 76?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i used to have the single headlight 316 it was orange i loved it now that has give me an idea [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

MK1 Escort Mexico or RS2000

Golf GTI Mk1


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> i used to have the single headlight 316 it was orange i loved it now that has give me an idea [smiley=idea2.gif]


2002 turbo ?Â [smiley=devil.gif] Â


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Daimler Sovereign with 4.2 XK engine (albeit a bit shabby)

I've got one - makes you feel like Reggie Kray.

Get off my manor you slag.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Mk1 MR2 - unburstable engine, great handling, nothing goes wrong but watch out for rust on early ones. I've still got mine even though I've also got a MK3.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Mk1 MR2 - unburstable engine, great handling, nothing goes wrong but watch out for rust on early ones. Â I've still got mine even though I've also got a MK3.


Hardly a classic. More a piece of shit. :-/

Â£2.5k is only going to get you a banger whatever you buy. Personally I wouldn't bother, I'd probably go for an insurance write off R6 and 'track' it and enjoy a few track days...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Or something with two wheels,
instead of your six.

Ian.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A tatty but mechanically sound Land Rover pick up painted matt black with angle iron F/R bumpers.

'Bring it on' in town.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

The MK1 is already a recognised classic - see Classic & Sportcar...is certainly isn't a piece of shit as R1 so eloquently stated. The engine was used extensively in motorsport formula, several cars in the MR2 club have over 250,000 miles on the clock and Â£2500 grand would buy you a nice 86 model which still runs rings around most modern machinery on the twisty bits.

Plus you can't fall off one unlike an R1.... 8)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9

And even then I can't see the point of owning an impractical 2 seater sports car and then wanting a plaything as well. Perhaps GaryC has the right idea with a landrover.

If you just want an oldie, an MGB has got to be your best bet, but at Â£2.5k it ain't gonna be a minter.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

this is the first bmw i ever had back in the 80's i think i will try and find one of these.


----------



## kimavus (Mar 25, 2003)

;D ;D i bought a 1970 morris traveller for 2 1/2 grand, for fun wot about a moggy soft top?

kim


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> The MK1 is already a recognised classic - see Classic & Sportcar...is certainly isn't a piece of shit as R1 so eloquently stated. Â The engine was used extensively in motorsport formula, several cars in the MR2 club have over 250,000 miles on the clock and Â£2500 grand would buy you a nice 86 model which still runs rings around most modern machinery on the twisty bits. Â
> 
> Plus you can't fall off one unlike an R1.... 8)


Couldnt agree more... I've got a pretty mint 89 model in my garage as a summer/fun car, the TT lives outside Â along with the skip... :

Â£2500 grand would buy you an immaculate late mk1 model one at the moment I'd say ...

You only really need to spend Â£1500 max, and that would be a decent one..

Insurance is dirt cheap, Â£105 for fully comp, 5000 miles a year..

The drive is far more rewarding than the TT, its just not as fast or refined thats all..
but then, what would you expect from a 15 year old car that costs a fraction of your TT....

check out here for more info..
http://www.mr2mk1club.com/

However, I dont understand why you want another summer car for fun when you've got the TT ?

I've only kept my MR2 because they gave me such stupid offers for a trade in that I'd rather keep it...

Doh... that goes for the skip too... 2nd hand cars really are worth squat these days eh...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Completely off topic.

Nimbus- I saw your number plate the other day on a 'previous number plates we have sold' link from the DVLA.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PSST - I know how much you paid for it too. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

: sssshh...

I intend on having it, and my other Discus a long time... 

just dont tell the other half :


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Mk2 Golf Gti 16v ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

